# Hello! I picked up my 40ve



## erknjerk (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello. This is my first gun I have to wait till Monday to start the breaking in. 
I want to know can I dry fire the Sigma? If not what about just squeezing the trigger without re-cocking?

Oh ya I need a leather in-pants holster, I'm stuck with a nylon one now.

Thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can dry fire all you want. So far as a holster I get mine at Sam Andrews.
http://www.andrewsleather.com/ Give him a call and he'll fix you up.









Good luck..


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Like Baldy said you can dry fire that Sigma all you want and in fact I encourage it. If you are going to do it a lot I would however suggest using a snap cap. As far as leather goes most holster manufacturers make multiple holsters for the Sigma. If fact I don't even carry my Sigma in one of my own holsters I use a Don Hume IWB for it. If I carried it a lot I would make one for it since I prefer a sweat shield on all my my holsters including the belt holsters.


----------



## erknjerk (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I just picked up a couple handgun mags to read for some safety info and holster ideas. Now I need snap caps.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

erknjerk said:


> Thanks for the replies. I just picked up a couple handgun mags to read for some safety info and holster ideas. Now I need snap caps.


Take a look over at the S&W forum, just put Sigma in the search and you will find HOURS of reading fun on the Sigma. It and the M&P are by far the most talked about guns on that forum. You will find a LOT of Sigma fans there.


----------



## erknjerk (Apr 4, 2007)

I believe the heavy trigger pull with save me from some lawsuits if I ever need to use the gun for self defense. The only bad thing about it is after 150 rounds my finger is done for the day. I shot the G19 and I fired early two times. I love the Sigma but I'll keep it as my nightstand piece when I get a more compact pistol for carry when money permits.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

erknjerk said:


> I believe the heavy trigger pull with save me from some lawsuits if I ever need to use the gun for self defense. The only bad thing about it is after 150 rounds my finger is done for the day. I shot the G19 and I fired early two times. I love the Sigma but I'll keep it as my nightstand piece when I get a more compact pistol for carry when money permits.


 The Sigma trigger pull being heavy is partly a safety thing, like you said to prevent firing a round before you are ready. I have never really understood guys that want a hair trigger on their carry or nightstand guns. The Sigma is a defense gun, plain and simple. The trigger pull is a little heavier that some other guns but is my no means overwhelming. I read tons of post of guys bitching about the trigger being heavy, and just sit back and laugh to myself when I think of all the times my, small stature wife, has shot my Sigma and never complained about the trigger. If your a man and can't shoot a Sigma because of the "heavy" trigger, hit the weight room for Pete's sake.


----------

